#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Γεωδαιτικός σταθμός TOPCON GTS239N

## alekosx

Πωλείται γεωδαιτικός σταθμός Τopcon GTS 239Ν, ιαπωνικής κατασκευής.

Πρακτικά αχρησιμοποίητος, περιλαμβάνει όλα τα παρελκόμενα (τρίποδα αλουμινίου,
στηλαιό με πρίσμα, φορτιστή, καλώδιο μεταφοράς δεδομένων σε υπολογιστή κλπ.)

Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου στο email: t.ntalakas@gmail.com

----------

